# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Lidhja e Prizrenit, u organizua nga Sulltani apo patriotet shqiptare?

## Anesti_55

Pershendetje. A ishte Lidhja e Prizrenit nje nisem e patrioteve shqipetare, apo nje perpjekje e turqise per te mashtruar fuqite e medha e per  te ruajte keshtu sundimin ne kater vilajete?

----------


## KILI MERTURI

A nuk është kjo formë e të formuluarit të pyetjes patatike?

Nëse nise mi nga dyshimi për cdo gjë , mund të shtrojmë të tilla pyetje për cdo gjë.

Qe një pyetje (patetike):

A ham bukë për të mashtruar stomakun , apo për të marrë të mirat që na duhen për të jetuar?

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Anesti_55

> A nuk është kjo formë e të formuluarit të pyetjes patatike?
> 
> Nëse nise mi nga dyshimi për cdo gjë , mund të shtrojmë të tilla pyetje për cdo gjë.
> 
> Qe një pyetje (patetike):
> 
> A ham bukë për të mashtruar stomakun , apo për të marrë të mirat që na duhen për të jetuar?
> 
> Kili
> ...


Me vjen keq pasi ne fushen e historise nuk mund te egzistojne pyetje patatike.Sipas teje historia q na ka referuar Kristo Frasheri eshte e vertete si buka qe hame!!!!

Nejse kjo varet nga edukimi i secilit.Ka njerez qe i pelqejne postuatet dhe i nenshtrohen atyre, ka dhe te tjere te cilet kane deshire ti argumentojne ato perpara se ti ven ne sherbim te tyre.
Per te dale tek tema,.une se kam aspak te dyshimte qe lidhja e prizrenit te jete me kararkter islamik.Shqipetaret muslimane ishin asimiluar dhe ndejheshin turq.Ato luftuan si turq per perandorine dhe u ndeshkuan po is turq nga fuqite e madha.Te krishteret shqipetare u perjashtuan nga lidhja por dhe ato e kundershtuan lidhjen dhe ky fakt nuk na eshte thene asnjehere.Ne na i kane parashtruar lidhjen e prizrenit si nje nisme e patrioteve mbare shqipetare , me muslimane dhe te krishtere.Ne na mesuan se lidhja kishte per qellim shkeputjen nga perandoria, por qe ne ato kohera nuk kishte as dhe nje kuptim.Shqipetaret musliman ndjeheshin mire nen turqi.Ato ishin bejlere e pashallare, kishin poste e ofiqe ihin dhe guvernatore.Ato qe vuanin ishin te krihteret, qe nuk u nenshtruan , ishin dhe popujt e tjere te rajonit te cilet shqipetaret  diten mire me i dhunue nen mbeshtetjen e turqise.Kur turqia humbi luften me Rusine u detyrua ti jepte asaj 80% te teritoreve  te pushtuara.Austrohungarezet , e bullgarte kishin pretendimet e veta.E keshtu per kete ceshtje u mblodh konferenca  berlinit.Sipas Frasherit  shqipetaret duke pare se po i copetoheshin pronat e tyre si Plava e Gucia, u ngriten per te kundershtuar kete coptim.Organizimi i tyre u iniciua nga komiteti i stambollit qe na paska qene nje lidhje patriotike qe i ishte fshehur portes se larte pra ishte e pa varur prej tyre.Dhe sot qe jemi ne shkeullin e XXI nuk po gjeme shqipetare musliman qe te kete nje ndejesi anti islamike, megjithese u ushqyen dhe me historine patriotike te Kristo Frasherit, apo te nje fryme nacinaliste te nxitur nga diktatori Enver hoxha.Dhe sot e kesj dite shqipetart musliman ndjehen vellezer me popullin turk.Atehere me duhet te besoj se keto bejlere e pashallare na paskan qene ne opozite me portene larte?Kjo hipoteze mund te hahej ne ate kohe per te mashtruar fuqite e madha, por jo sot kur pas 150 vjetesh .Koha eshte gjyqetari me I mire.E verteta eshte se pashallaret e bjeleret muslimane qe kishin shire lame nen prerandorine tashme me largimin e turqise ndejheshin te frikesuar per nje ndeshkim te mundeshem shkak i se kaluares se erret te tyre.Copetimi qe po i behej trojeve shqipetare nga fuqite e medha i nxiti ato te ndermarrin sebashku me porten e larte nje nisme dredharake per te mashtruar fuqite e medha.Argumenti I histroise se Frasherit nuk eshte ne sinkron me ngjarjet qe vijuan, nuk eshte ne sinkron me qendrimin musliman sot.E pra I dashtun keto jane petlla qe nuk I han kush.vecse nje stomak si I yti.Qellimi ivertete I lidhjes ishte qe te mbronte katervilajetet por ne hyqmin e turqise e cila nuk i numeronte per shqipetare ato qe ishin te besimit te krishtere , ndersa ato qe ishin muslimane I konsideronte turq. Pra ajo kompromentoi kete lidhje per te mashtruar fuqite e medha e per te  ruajtur sundimin e vet.Me te drejte te krishteret e veriut e kundershtuan ate dhe kerkuan ti bashkohen austrise per ti shpetuar zgjedhes turke 500 vjecare.Pe te njeten argument dhe te krishteret orthodos tentuan ti bashkohen populit bashkevuajtes grek.Vete lidhja e prizrenit ruante mardhenie me portene larte .Gjate kesaj periudhe ishin bere bashkebisedime e kembime informacioni mes tyre.Keto fakte bene qe fuqite e medha te mos e perfillin lidhjen dhe vendosen coptimine saj.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Mir e fillove , duke thën mvaret nga edukimi.

Më përmirso cuni , qe e kom gabim , por je i edukuar islamikisht prandaj edhe futeshkështu në temë.

Lidhja e Prizrenit është në rradhë që të futet ë diskutim nga "të edukuarit" si ti . 
Dihet që për Skenderbeun , na dolen mjaft të "edukuar" dhe u munduan që tijapin gjithfarkahjesh , tash hajde ta pshtjellim edhe Lidhjen.

Turp për edukaten e juaj.

Tradhtia kombëtare nuk kabrina , por ka asi që e kontestoj me "fakte"  dhe dëshirojn që të luajn me ndjenjat e shqiptarëve.

Prap patetizëm , për fat të keq.
Edhe Lufta e UCK është nisur nga "shkijet" sipas him goves . nëse i kujtohet dikujt ky far krijese antikombëtare.

Unë besoj në atë se cfarë na solli më von Lidhja , e jo cfarë thot Kristo Frashëri a dikush tjetër.

Kili

SHQIPERIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Anesti_55

> Mir e fillove , duke thën mvaret nga edukimi.
> 
> Më përmirso cuni , qe e kom gabim , por je i edukuar islamikisht prandaj edhe futeshkështu në temë.
> 
> Lidhja e Prizrenit është në rradhë që të futet ë diskutim nga "të edukuarit" si ti . 
> Dihet që për Skenderbeun , na dolen mjaft të "edukuar" dhe u munduan që tijapin gjithfarkahjesh , tash hajde ta pshtjellim edhe Lidhjen.
> 
> Turp për edukaten e juaj.
> 
> ...





> por je i edukuar islamikisht prandaj edhe futeshkështu në temë.


Nese gjen ne kete bote ndonje me emer Anesti qe te jete me edukim islamik me gjithe qef do ta pranoja dhe une.Por te pakten merre persiper dhe shiko cildo nga shkimet e mija dhe do te kuptosh se ne forum te pakten mbaj flamurin antiislam.
Per mua do ta kishe me te thjeshte te me vije epitetin per antishqipetare, pasi kritikat qe une bej, tek nje i islamizuar mund ti tingellojne si te tilla.Une vete kam analizuar mentalitetin e muaslimaneve sot, si ketu (ndonese ketu ne Shqiperi eshte shume me i zbutur) dhe ne trevat e tjera me kombesi shqipetare.Nuk shof as dhe nje ndjesi per te urryer turqine dhe aq me keq islamizmin.Jemi ne shkeullin e XXI, pra 190 vjet pas Lidhjes se Famshme te Prizrenit.Kemi kaluar procese, reforma sociale qe mund te krijonin nje infrastruketure qe te na conte ne nje ftohje ndaj asaj lidhje te turpeshme me Turqine, por me vjen keq une ,nuk shoh nje ndjesi te tille, as dhe nje sinjal per nje tendence per ndryshim, per te rivene ne vend moralin e humbur.E kam diskutuar kete ceshtje dhe me shok te mi , profesore te natyrisht jo te historise por te fizikes e matenmatikes , dhe mbeshtetnin idene se nese Lidhja e Prizrenit,do te perfillej nga fuqite e medha, ne do te kishim sot shqiperine e madhe.Pra shqipetaret  shpresonin shqiperine e madhe nen sundimin turk, pa kuptuar se te tjere popuj ishin ngritur dhe kishin luftuar duke derdhur gjak, per te fituar lirine , dhe shporrrjen e pushtuesit te perbashket nga cdo treve e Europes dhe Ballkanit.Lidhja e Prizrenit ishte nje livezje dinake e turpeshme qe binte ndesh me luften e ketyre popujve per liri.Por europa eshte shprehur qarte se perandoria turke tashme kishte rene dhe asaj nuk mund ti lihej as dhe nje territor ne ballkan.Ishin interestat, apo konjukturat , per te penguar pretendimet austriake per nje dalje ne detin adriatik qe solli ruatjen e kesaj cope shqipetare qe ne gezojme  sot.Asgje su be se ju dhimbs populli shqipetare, pasi shqipetaret, ishin me te pasionuarit per ti sherbyer perandorise.Nese ka pase ndonje levizje shqipetare ato ishin ne mbrojtje te interesave te pashallareve shqipetare qe me renien e turqise ndjeheshin si peshku pa uje, te frikesuar per humbjen e pronesive dhe te pushtetit te tyre. Jo me kot keto ishin levizje vetem te popullsise muslimane.Te krishteret jo vetem qe ishin te shtypur dhe te varfer por ndaje nje maxhrance muslimane, apo dhe nje pushteit te dhuneshem te tyre, ndaj tyre, ato kishin humbur dhe identitetin e tyre kombetare.Atoi quanin ose greke ose serb apo austriak e venedikas e kurre shqipetare.Vete mbaheshin per turq.

*V.Pasha
Njeri jam " turk",tjeteri "Latin"
Do thone jemi gerke , shkije disa te tjere
Por jeni vellezer more te mjere.*

E me kete realitet natyrisht qe shqiperia do te coptohej, skishte as dhe nje llogjike per te bere te kunderteten , pasi humbesi duhej te ndeshkohej dhe fundja, nuk kishte as nje shtet shqipetare dhe as nje iluzion per per ta krijuar ate.Per shqipetaret turqia mbeti nostaligjia e tyre lidhja e tyre shpirterore, apo vellai i madh nen kupolen e te cilit ndjeheshin mire.Dhe sot , per cfardo konflikti sado ordinere me greqine muslimanet shqipetare ngerhin veshet  se si do te reagoje Turqia.Pra kesaj maxhorance muslimane i eshte transmetuar brez mbas brezi kjo nostalgji per pushtuesin turk,duke injektuar ne to ndjnjen e inferioritetit e perse ju te urrejtjes per popullsine e krishtere , si e vetmja pjese e ketij populli qe raujti te pa prekur idenititeitin, fetare dhe kombetare.Prandaj une e kam thene shpesh  se, te thuash se populi shqipetare shquhet per nje "tolerance fetare" eshte jo vetem nje mashtrim ,por dhe nje abuzim historik mbi te verteten nje abuzim mbi dhimjen reale qe kjo maxhorance nen mbeshtetjen e pushtuesit dhunoi dhe shkaktoi aq dhimbje aq vaj aq trishtim aq fatkeqesi ndaj "vellezeve "te tyre te krishtere.

Nje "lidhje si e Prizrenit "mund te krijonte dhe Serbia ,Sllovenia Kroacia, Bosnja, Bullgaia , Maqedonia  , greqia, apo dhe vende te tjera te perandorise, dhe te ruanin keshtu privilegjet e tyre gjithmone nen sundimin e perandorise osmane.Por kjo nuk ndodhi ne popujte tjere pasi ato kishin humbur lirine por jo moralin dinjitetin kombetare fetare dhe shpirtin liridashes.Shqipetaret ishin te asimiluar ishin pjese e turpeshme e perandorise, nje popull i ngordhur, i nenshtruar.Prandaj dhe tentuan me lidhje te tilla gjoja patriotike apo gjoja per nje autonomi nga turqia.Dhe me pas kur shqipetaret u binden se turqija ishte ne prefundim dhe kerkuan autonomi, Turqia ju pergjigj se ne islam muslimanet konsiderohen vellezer dhe nje ndarje e tille eshte  e pa mundur ,eshte nje kundervenje ndaj islamit ndaj, profetit Muhamed, ndaj mesimeve te librit te shenjte " kuranit". Prandaj shqipetareve nuk ja ka fajin as Berlini as Londra , por ja ka fajin "koka"Dhe sa kohe na duhet qe te qendrojme ne te njetin moral te turpeshem?Natyrisht mjaft gjate per sa kohe qe ne trevat islamike shqipetare do te egzistoje nocioni i "Shqiperise Londineze"

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Anesti 55 , ndoshta të keqkuptova , por mua më tingëlloi sikur të ishe një ilamist mënyra e të shperehurit në postimin e dytë.

Tani e skjarove situaten.

Por sido që të jet ,  nuk pajtomem fare me konstatime e tua në lidhje me Ldhjen E Prizrenit.

Duke pas parasysh gjendjen e populates shqiptare në atë kohë , sidomos fuqin e shqiptarëve për të krijuar shtet (sidomos fuqin luftarake e deri diku edhe mendore) kërkesa për autonomi nuk ishte se kishim dashamirsi /nostalgji apo ndiheshim të sigurt ndaj pushtuesuit , por sepse nuk ekzistonin kushtet për një gjë më të madhe.

Pse nuk është përkrahur Lidhja nga fuqit e mëdha , kjo mendoj se nuk do të duhej të ishte si pyetje .
Por duhet mendohet për:
Kush ishin fuqit  mëdha atëher?
Cilët ishin fqinjët tanë?

Nuk po i komentoi pyetjet , por kur i din përgjigjet , atëhr e kupton në tërsi Lidhjen .

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Anesti_55

> Anesti 55 , ndoshta të keqkuptova , por mua më tingëlloi sikur të ishe një ilamist mënyra e të shperehurit në postimin e dytë.
> 
> Tani e skjarove situaten.
> 
> Por sido që të jet ,  nuk pajtomem fare me konstatime e tua në lidhje me Ldhjen E Prizrenit.
> 
> Duke pas parasysh gjendjen e populates shqiptare në atë kohë , sidomos fuqin e shqiptarëve për të krijuar shtet (sidomos fuqin luftarake e deri diku edhe mendore) kërkesa për autonomi nuk ishte se kishim dashamirsi /nostalgji apo ndiheshim të sigurt ndaj pushtuesuit , por sepse nuk ekzistonin kushtet për një gjë më të madhe.
> 
> Pse nuk është përkrahur Lidhja nga fuqit e mëdha , kjo mendoj se nuk do të duhej të ishte si pyetje .
> ...



Mbi karakterin islamik të Lidhjes së Prizrenit shkruan edhe Noel Malkolmi, i cili
në librin Kosovo a short history kujton citimet e një zyrtari britanik në Kosovë më
1878 i cili thoshte se: Lëvizja ëshë më shumë një lëvizje fetare sesa shekullare, dhe
1 Jacob Landau (1990), Politics of Pan-Islam,Oxford University Press, fq. 48  49
udhëhiqet nga myftilerët, ulematë dhe kadijtë. Jam i mendimit se tashmë është mëse e
qartë se Porta e Lartë dhe Lidhja janë në një mendje, dhe po punojnë për të arritur një
qëllim të përbashkët  mbrojtjen e provincës.

Ndërsa në 16 maj 1878 banorët e Dibrës i dërguan ambasadorit britanik në
Stamboll Layardit, një notë proteste ku kërkonin mos bashkimin me Bullgarinë, por
dëshirën për të jetuar nën Qeverinë Osmane.20 Ndërsa në 12 maj 1878 banorët e Prizrenit
i dërguan telegrame ambasadave të Anglisë, Francës, Italisë dhe Austo-Hungarisë në
Stamboll ku deklaronin që:
shumica e banorëve të vilajetit tonë janë muslimanë; të krishterët te ne
përfaqësojnë pakicën e ata janë katolikë dhe ortodoksë të krishterët flasin mes
vedi një përzjerje të gjuhës serbe, malazeze dhe bullgare, por gjuha e
përgjithshme që përdoret nga muslimanët dhe të krishterët është turqishtja dhe
shqipja ne nuk i nënshtrohemi administratës serbe dhe bullgare. Ne nuk njohim
asnjë qeveri përveç asaj osmane dhe jemi të gatshëm për çdo flijim, qoftë edhe
të vdesim, për të mbrojtur të drejtën tonë të pacënueshme.21
Telegramet dhe peticionet e mësipërme që tregojnë shqetësimin e muslimanëve
Ballkanas në nivelin lokal po ndiqeshin nga mobilizimi i parisë muslimane të Ballkanit.
Siç Mavromati vë në dukje që në muajin shkurt të vitit 1878 një organizatë e njohur si
Ittifaki apo Lidhja po çonte korrierët e saj nga qyteti në qytet. Spiunazhet evropjane në
Rumeli që po nuhasnin tensionimin e muslimanëve dhe lëvizjen e tyre, e konsideronin
lëvizjen si një Lidhje të Rrezikshme Shqiptare. Mobilizimi i parisë së muslimanëve të
Ballkanit do të arrinte kulmin në fund të majit dhe fillimin e qershorit 1878 kur në
Gjakovë pashallarët, bejlerët dhe hoxhallarët e Kosovës dhe Bosnjes u takuan dhe
vendosën datën 10 qershor 1878 si ditën kur krerët e muslimanëve do të tuboheshin në
Prizren dhe vendosin për qendrimin e tyre ndaj kërcënimit të krishterë.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Anesti 55 po fort mir e the de , pse a ma mir me mendjen tënde do të ishte të na sundonin bullgart e shkijet se sa një autonomi shqiptare që do të bëhej shtet pastaj .

Unë e thash me pyetje më lart dhe nuk hyra më gjat , por qe nuk i di përgjigjet do të shkruaj pasi të kesh thën  "jo".

Ti si i krishter më shumë do të kishe pas dëshir që të na merrte bulgari a shkau , e të na humbte faren e shqiptarëve sesa këtu ku kemi mbri sot.

Historiani anglez ka shkruar ashtu sic i ka gjetur të dhënat , natyrisht ato i ka mar nga vet shkijet e bullgart.

Unë e ceka edhe më lart se populli nuk ishte i aftë për më shumë , por veprimet e komunitetit Dibran që përmend ti , jan shembull që ka pasur njerëz që e kan ditur se cfarë okupimi do të ishte nën bullgar a shkije. 
Po më cudit ti qysh nuk po e din këtë pun tani se!

Njerzit tanë ishin të shkolluar kryesisht në turqi, pra nëpër shkolla e universitete turke dhe natyrisht që ishin myfti e kadi . Edhe kjo nuk besoj se do të dukej e cuditshme , bile jo për ata që e din gjendje e popullit tonë në atë kohë.

Po , edhe pse ky tubim i shqiptarëve të ishte tubim i islamistëve kundër okupimit krishter ( që nuk e përjashtoi mundësin që të jet njëri nga qëllimet , por të rendit të dytë) është shumë normale.
Sot në kët shekull , kur njerzit nuk kan nevoj për fe fare , bëht një luft e ashpër fetare, e lere më në atë kohë.
Nuk dueht shum mend për të kuptuar këtë.
*Nëse qëllimi i hapjes së kësaj teme është një tentim për të u futur në "luftërat" fetare , sidomos ndërshiqptare , duhet të të vije turp*!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Anesti_55

[QUOTE=KILI MERTURI;2448922]Anesti 55 po fort mir e the de , pse a ma mir me mendjen tënde do të ishte të na sundonin bullgart e shkijet se sa një autonomi shqiptare që do të bëhej shtet pastaj .



Anesti 55 po fort mir e the de , pse a ma mir me mendjen tënde do të ishte të na sundonin bullgart e shkijet se sa një autonomi shqiptare që do të bëhej shtet pastaj .........*Ketu nuk behet fjale per autonomi por per te ruajte te njeten gjendje nen Turqi.Te duket e moralshme kjo?Mos valle shqipetart ishin vetem musliman, apo ndehesh mire ti kur mohon tedrejtat e pjeses tjeter te krishtere e perse jo asaj me te ndershmes.? Keto ishin interesat e bejlereve e pashallareve e kadive dhe muslimaneve me pushtet por joi asaj masives e cila vuante injorancen dhe skamjen dhe perse ishte konvertuar ne islamizem.Keto ishin levizje dhe tendenca te njerezve me pushtet dhe jo te popullit qe funderrinat i uleshin ne voter pe i shkerdhy grue e moter.*

Unë e thash me pyetje më lart dhe nuk hyra më gjat , por qe nuk i di përgjigjet do të shkruaj pasi të kesh thën  "jo".

Ti si i krishter më shumë do të kishe pas dëshir që të na merrte bulgari a shkau , e të na humbte faren e shqiptarëve sesa këtu ku kemi mbri sot*....Ku e gjen ti te drejten te me kushtezosh se o me turqine o me te tjere pushtues? A nuk ishte me mire te  benim dhe ne ate qe bene te gjithe te tjeret,  te bashkoheshim per te luftuar pushtuesin e per te vene  ne vend nderin e humbur?Te fitonim lirine te riktheheshim ne identitetin tone te krishtere dhe keshtu do te kishim jetuar ne paqe dhe me vendet e rajonit.Me rrugen qe zgjodhem ne humbem dhe lirine, dhe trojet, humbem dhe nderin, humbem dhe paqen ne rajon.Ne u ndeshkuam si turq pasi lojen e tyre beme.
*
Historiani anglez ka shkruar ashtu sic i ka gjetur të dhënat , natyrisht ato i ka mar nga vet shkijet e bullgart.......*Po me duket se shqip kam shkruar me lart se letra i eshte derguar fuqive te medha dhe jo shkijeve dhe bullgareve, por ti ke alergji ndejhesh keq dhe kerkon qe te deformosh te verteten* 


Njerzit tanë ishin të shkolluar kryesisht në turqi, pra nëpër shkolla e universitete turke dhe natyrisht që ishin myfti e kadi . Edhe kjo nuk besoj se do të dukej e cuditshme , bile jo për ata që e din gjendje e popullit tonë në atë kohë*...Ne shkollat turke nuk kane qene vetem shqipetare por dhe nga te gjthe popujt e europes dhe te azise, dhe serbe , dhe bullgare dhe greke  dhe ruse etje.por nje dite diten te gjene vetveten e te luftojne per nderin e humbur.Kombi eshte atedhe + fe e per kete u ngriten te tjeret dhe ne ju kundervuam. keshtu mbetem keto qe jemi. Shikoje dhe sot e mos u habit me mendimet e mija.Kerkush nuk na do pevecse turqise.Te duket normale ty kjo?Duhet ruajtur kjo gjendje?*

Po , edhe pse ky tubim i shqiptarëve të ishte tubim i islamistëve kundër okupimit krishter ( që nuk e përjashtoi mundësin që të jet njëri nga qëllimet , por të rendit të dytë) është shumë normale..*.Perse te ishte okupim i krishtere? Ishte nje lufte per te rigjete identitein e humbur.Nuk do te ishte me mire te beheshim pjese e ketij procesi?Bejleret ishin pakice e nese patriotet do te ndejheshin te tille duhet te dinin te orejntonin popullin dhe ta organizonin ate ne rrugen e duhur.*

Sot në kët shekull , kur njerzit nuk kan nevoj për fe fare , bëht një luft e ashpër fetare, e lere më në atë kohë.
Nuk duhet shum mend për të kuptuar këtë.... *Po kete po te them dhe une qe nuk duhet shume mend per ta kuptue se duhet ne te ndeyshojme perderisa jetojme ne nje rajon te krishtere dhe perdrerisa te krishteret po konrtibojne per te fituar lirine apo per te na ndihmuar ne krijimin e nje shoqerie ne nivelin e standarteve europiane.

Nëse qëllimi i hapjes së kësaj teme është një tentim për të u futur në "luftërat" fetare , sidomos ndërshiqptare , duhet të të vije turp!....Une kete nisem e quaj reforme dhe jo lufte.Ti qe je asimiluar ne turk e kupon si lufte.E per kete besoj se duhet ty te te vije turp.Nese te paret tone gabuan , kjo nuk do te thote qe ne te vazhdojme ne te njetin gabim.Jeta nuk ka kuptim pa ndrushimin, pa reforma te gjithaneshme.*Une s'kam arsye te luftoj popullin tim une te them ty te behesh si une dhe jo nen mua, pra te jemi unik te bashkuar ne ide e besim e keshtu do te jetojme me mire ,me qete ,me te pranueshem per eruropen dhe natyrisht nje kondicioni i ri paqeje ne rajon.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Une jam kthy në turk a?

Je duke i japur kahje të keqe kësja teme , dhe gjithnjë e më shumë po bindem se ke një qëllim të keq me hapjen e kësaj teme.

Atëher ti qenke bër shka pra.
Sido që ta marrim , së apku sot , Turqia është shumë më pozitive ndaj shqiptarëve se shkijet.

Nuk po kam koh tani por do të shkruaj parp në këtë temë.
*Sa i përket feve , feja e ime është Shqiptaria!*

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## derjansi

> Une jam kthy në turk a?
> 
> Je duke i japur kahje të keqe kësja teme , dhe gjithnjë e më shumë po bindem se ke një qëllim të keq me hapjen e kësaj teme.
> 
> Atëher ti qenke bër shka pra.
> Sido që ta marrim , së apku sot , Turqia është shumë më pozitive ndaj shqiptarëve se shkijet.
> 
> Nuk po kam koh tani por do të shkruaj parp në këtë temë.
> *Sa i përket feve , feja e ime është Shqiptaria!*
> ...


po pse bre vlla po merresh me ket far muti hiqmu tina se ky shka e bir shkau asht 

harro ky se ishte lidhja qe vrau te dergumin e sultanit ne gjakov bashk me abdulla pash drenin qe ishte ni nga kryesusit e lidhjes vetem e vetem se perkrahu turkun, harro ky se turqia nisi 100000 ushtar per shtypjen e lidhjes e dorzimin e ulqinit cernagorsave.

----------


## Anesti_55

Bie në sy me të drejtë që anëtarët që morrën pjesë në Lidhje ishin të gjithë
muslimanë. Kjo kuptohet edhe në rastin e delegatëve shkodranë ku asnjë emër katoliku
nuk lexohet.Lidhja zhvilloi takimet e saj në datën 10 qershor 1878 në Xhaminë e Bajraklisë
dhe në medresenë e Mehmet Pashës në Prizren. Në Lidhje (Ittifak) erdhën edhe delegatë
nga Selaniku, Jenipazari dhe Sjenica.25 Në Prizren por edhe mbarë Kosovën, krijimi dhe
organizimi i Lidhjes u njoh me emrin e saj osman, Prizren Ittifaki apo Prizren Ittihadi.
Pas disa ditë bisedimesh më në fund në 18 qershor 1878 Lidhja botoi vendimet e saj
(Karar-Name) të cilat ishin si vijon:
1. Lidhja jonë është forumar me qëllim që të mos njohë asnjë qeveri tjetër përveç
Perandorisë Osmane dhe të mbrojë integritetin tokësor me të gjithë mjetet
2. Qëllimi ynë i lart është të mbrojmë të drejtën e lartmadhërisë së tij sulltanit,
sovranit tonë. Në do quajmë armiq të kombit (osman) dhe atdheut të gjithë ata që
kundërshtojnë dhe prishin qetësinë, ata që dobësojnë qeverinë dhe
bashkëpunëtorët e tyre. Në rast se turbulluesit nuk heqin dorë do i dëbojmë jashtë
shtetit
3. Ata delegatë të krahinave të tjera që duan të hynë në Lidhjen tonë do i pranojmë
me gëzim dhe regjistrojmë si miq të qeverisë dhe vendit
4. Në bazë të Sheriatit do të mbrojmë jetën, pasurinë dhe nderin edhe të atyre që nuk
janë muhamedanë, por janë besnikë, tamam si për veten tonë. Ndërsa kryengritësit
do ti dënojmë sipas fajit.
5. Të gjitha shpenzimet për luftëtarët që do të mbledhin krahinat do të rregullohen
dhe perballohen në bazë të dispozitave që do japim. Ndihmat që do na vinë nga
jashtë do ti pranojmë me kënaqësi.
6. Duke patur parasysh gjendjen e Ballkanit nuk do pranojmë në asnjë mënyrë fuqitë
e huaja në tokat tona.
Ne nuk do të njohim në asnjë mënyrë Bullgarinë dhe as duam t’ia dëgjojmë emrin;
edhe Serbia në rast se nuk na i dorëzon tokat me të mirë që na ka marrë, do të
22 Xhafer Belegu (1939), Lidhja e Prizrenit e veprimet e saje, 1878 – 1881, Tirane, fq. 17-18.
23 Eqrem bej Vlora, Kujtime – Vëllimi i parë 1885-1912, Tiranë, 2001, fq. 159
24 Noel Malcolm, Kosovo a short history, Harper Collins, 1999, fq. 222
25 Xhaferr Belegu (1939), op. cit., pp. 15 – 20
dërgojmë kundër saj një fuqi dhe t’ia marrim me pushkë. Edhe kundër Malit të Zi do
veprojmë në të njëjtën mënyrë.
7. Bashkatdhetarëve besnikë të qeverisë që kanë hyrë në Lidhjen tonë do ti japim
dorën dhe ndihmojmë sipas mundësisë.
8. Në rast se një krahinë ka probleme për të zbatuar vendimet, krahinat fqinje do ti
shkojnë në ndihmë
9. Kushdo që del nga Lidhja jonë, Zot na ruaj! Kushdo që spiunon, dhe vepron sipas
qejfit dhe dëgjon urdhërat e të parëve do të marrë dënimin që meriton.
10. Asnjë vendas i kujtdo krahine që do me dalë nga Lidhja, i çfarëdo feje qoftë nuk
do lejohet të shkojë as në Serbi e as në Mal të Zi. Në rast se shkon do njihet si
spiun dhe dënohet.
11. Kushdo që ka vënë në dispozicion të Lidhjes diçka dhe i shmanget detyrimit,
s’dëgjon urdhërat, sillet brutalisht apo bën ndonjë ç’nderim do të dënohet sipas
fajit.
12. Dërgimi i fuqive, thirrja dhe përdorimi i tyre do të bëhet sipas udhëzimeve të
përpiluara.
13. Për të zbatuar këto nene do ti jepet rëndësi korespondencës.
14. Është rënë dakort që qeveria nuk do hyjë në punët e Lidhjes dhe as Lidhja në
punët e saj; përndryshe ky do shihet si cënim i të drejtës.
15. Një kopje i këtij vendimi do i paraqitet çdo krahine dhe qyteti.
16. Në bazë të besës së lidhur nga burrat e patrembur të Shqipërisë së Veriut, Jugut
dhe Bosnjes, të atyre që kur kanë lindur nuk kanë njohur tjetër zanat por pushkën
dhe që për Din, Devlet dhe Vatan japin jetën, kanë zgjedhur Prizrenin si kryeqytet
të Lidhjes. 26
Sikur e themeluam këtë Lidhje edhe në të ardhmen nuk do durojmë tiranë që të
shtypin vendet tona. Bijtë tanë dhe bijtë e tyre do të jenë besnikë të Lidhjes dhe kush
largohet nga ajo do të konsiderohet sikur dikush që braktis Islamin dhe do mallkohet
dhe përbuzet nga ne. Ne obligohemi ti jemi besnik këtij vendimi me firmat tona (47
firma).27
Siç lexohet në pikën 4 por edhe në fund të Karar Namesë, Lidhja ishte një
organizatë që synonte të mobilizojë muslimanët ballkanas për vetëmbrojtje,
implementojë Sheriatin në të gjithë territorin e saj dhe shtrihet nga Bosnja deri në Jug
të Shqipërisë. Edhe pse ishte konceptuar si një Lidhje Pan-Islamike, ajo shquhet nga
toleranca për të krishterët ku në pikën 4 Lidhja zotohet që të mbrojë edhe jomuhamedanët.
Pas disa ditësh, kur me Lidhjen u bashkuan edhe qyteteve të tjera, ku vendosen
mbrojtjen e atdheut ushtarakisht, ajo përpiloi disa vendime të dyta që janë si vijon:
1. Asnjë krahinë nuk do të njohë ndonjë qeveri tjetër përveç asaj të Perandorisë
Osmane.2. Nëse Turqia nuk paraqitet dhe Kongresi i Berlinit nuk do të njohë të drejtat
tona mbi vendet e pushtuara nga Serbia dhe Mali i Zi, atëherë ne do rrokim armët
për ti ri-pushtuar.
3. Në qoftë se fuqitë tona do të mundin të çlirojnë vendet e pushtuara, atëherë do
të zbatohen masat e duhura.
26 kopjen origjinale në osmanisht të Karar-Namesë shihe në fund të shkrimit
27 Ibid. fq. 30 – 33 teksti është përshtatur në toskërisht nga varianti i përkthyer nga Xhaferr Belegu
4. E gjithë fuqia jonë do të përbëhet prej pesë ushtrishë: atyre të Shkodrës,
Shkupit, Kosovës, Jenipazarit dhe të Herzegovinës.
5. Ajo e Shkodrës do sulmojë Malin e Zi: oficerët dhe bajraktarët do të zgjidhen
nga populli.
6. Në Guci përveç vendësve do të dërgohen edhe 2000 nga Gjakova dhe Berana
dhe 1000 nga Peja.
7. Jenipazari përveç fuqisë që do të mbajë për mbrojtjen e vendit do të dërgojë
edhe 1000 në Kolashin.
8. Në Bjelopolje mjafton fuqia vëndase.
9. Në Prepolje, Kajnica, Tashlixhë dhe Foçë përveç fuqive të tyre, do të
dërgohen edhe 2000 të tjerë.
10. Për të ruajtur vijën Gracko – Trebinjë, përveç fuqisë së Herzegovinës, do të
ketë 10000 burra nga Sarajeva dhe këta sëbashku do të formojnë ushtrinë e
Herzegovinës.
11. Fuqia e Shkupit, Kosovës dhe Jenipazarit do të sulmojë Serbinë sipas
instruksioneve tona.
12. Në qoftë se armiku i kërcënohet njërës krahinë, komandanti i krahinës në
rrezik do të lajmëroj komandantët e tjerë që të marrin dijeni të gjithë dhe sulmohet
armiku.
13. Në rast se në luftën tonë kundër Malit të Zi, Serbia qëndron asnjanëse atëherë
fuqitë që janë caktuar për atë, kalojnë kundër Malit të Zi.
14. Në qoftë se si Mali i Zi ashtu edhe Serbia do të luftojnë kundër nesh atëherë
këto fuqi detyrohen të luftojnë burrërisht dhe me ngulm sipas besës që kemi
dhënë.
Këto dy vendime u nënshkruan nga përfaqësuesit e Prizrenit, Gjakovës, Pejës,
Gucisë, Jenipazarit, Sjenicës, Tashlixhës, Mitrovicës, Vuçiternit, Prishtinës, Gjilanit,
Shkupit, Tetovës, Kërçovës, Gostivarit, Dibrës së Madhe dhe Dibrës së Vogël.28
Siç shihet nga vendimet e Lidhjes, kuptohet që synimi i organizatorëve të saj ishte
mbrojtja e viseve të populluara nga muslimanët në Ballkan. Qofshin ata boshnjakë ose
shqiptarë.

----------


## Brari

anest ..ne shum shkrime ja qellon drejt gjanave..

mirpo ktu tek lidhja po lajthit pak..

kur gjykojme gjanat duhet me kuptue kohen kur ndodh nji ngjarje.. e kjo don durim e studim e degjim te shum "kumonave" pra te shum burimeve..

shqiptaret jan ne hall ne kte kohe qe ndodh lidhja..

perandoria osmane po bjerret cdo dite.. pra po i shterron lavdia e fuqia.. 
satelitet e rusise po marrin hov.. pra mali zi serbia bellgaria etj.. po bejne yxhym.. 
mbi ke po bejn yxhym?
mbi trojet tona o anest e jo mbi sahara apo sudan e etiopi.. 
kreret shqiptar jan ne hall..
ku me u mbajt..
ne moskov smunden me u mbeshtet se i thon sikur delja me u mbeshtet te tigri..
as ne kelishet e rusise smunden se i thon sikur delja me u mbeshtet ne cakall a ne ujq..

disa krer i kan hjedh syt qe at koh ne vjen a dikund tjeter.. por esht ala hallv e ftoht kjo pun.. 
prandaj e shohin se ndoshta me u mbajt ala per stamboll i bjen ma mire..
e kto gjana jan debatue aso kohe.. 
disa kan mendue se duhet me u mbajt ne forcat tona.. pra as me stamboll jo.. e as me sllav jo..
e disa kan mendue se me sllav jo po me stamboll po sepse vet skena mundesi me u mbrojt pi sllavit ne se e perzejm stambollin prej qatyne nahijeve..

gjithmon ne cdo koh ka shum vizione  mes krereve te nji populli..e mendo ne ate kohe te cfar populli .. i cili popull ala notonte ne fukarallik te madh.. ne padituri te madhe e ne ndjesi kombetare ala te pa kristalizuara..

prandaj jan te kuptushme divergjencat e ngatrresat e vonesat..

e din ti anest at humorin me osman rexhen..

ishte koha e miqesise se pathyeshme sovietiko-shqiptare qe farketohej nga stalin-enveri..
mijra njerez ishin burgjeve pse kishin shpreh ndoj mendim kunder b.ethshkymit sovietik..lol.
ne nji lagje te qytetit d vjen elektricisti me ndreq lidhjet e telave.. se kish ndodh nji difekt..
ky..elektrixhiu pra..  ka hyp ne maj shtylles e prej andej nolt po flet me banoret e shpijave rrotull.. 
o hason i thot njonit me cilin tel je lidh ti..
po ti sotir..po ti nazmi..  e sejcili tu tregu se qysh e kish lidhjen e shpis vet..e nji cast i thot osmanit.. po ti xha asmon me ke je lidh..
e ai i thot.. mu mer cun mos me ngatrro tlutna.. se un jom lidh me bashkimin sovietik  e jo kund tjeter..

lol

e bukur kjo..

----------


## Anesti_55

Nese duhen ndegjuar disa kumona leni vend dhe per kumonen time.Per sa ka paraqite me poshte eshte thjesht nje copy past. Keto jane vendimet e Lidhjese dhe une nuk kam shtuar asnje rresht aty.Dhe ne shkrimet e mesiperme une kam copeza te diskutimeve historike nga kendveshtrimte ndryshme.Deri me sot ne i jemi referuar hitrorise sipas akademise shqipetare e cila kishte per qellim ne diktature  te ushqente trurin me informacione te politizuara ne sherbim te sistemit.Por a nuk kemi dhe nje histori shqipetare ne kendveshtrimin turk?A nuk kemi nje hostori shqipetare ne kenveshtrimin perendimore (fuqive te medha)?Por a nuk ekmi dhe versione sipas kendveshtrimit serbo bullgare apo greke.Ka ndonje ketu qe kerkon ti perjashtoje te gjithe te tjeret dhe te pranojme si te verteta ato qe na paraqet prof. Frasheri?Une jam anti islamik pasi jo vetem me dhimbeset populli i krishtere persa vuajti nen turqi dhe nen maxhorancen muslimane te nxitur nga politikat e pushtuesit, por dhe duke pare ndjesine qe kane shqipetaret ne shekullin e XXI per isalmizmin, krenaria qe jane shumice, vellezer me popullin turk,shpesh bukeshkale ne prezencen amerikane aty,konsiderimi i tyre si nje popull agresor ne vendet e lindjesse mesme, urrejtje dhe akte vandale ndaj  eulex -it (fuqive te medha),perpjekje per te zhvilluar islamizmin ne vend me shkolla dhe kulte,pra nje qendrim ne te njetin pozicion, me ka bere qe dhe organizimet e shqipetareve ne dukje patriotike , te me duken paradokse. Keshtu mora persiper te notoje ne internet dhe te gjej aty versione te ndryshme per shume bazuar ne knveshtrimin perendimore , jo serbo bullgar, per organizimin , dhe per karakterin e Lidhjes se Prizrenit.Ne disa raste une kam bere komentin tim kur por kryesisht kam sjelle copeza me cpoy past.Ps. sa me siper vendimet e Lidhjes jane sipas arkives britanike. Une nuk kam asnje koment aty.Komentin e ka bere studiuesi.Nese ndokush ketu ka nje tjeter deshmi ku vendimet te jene te tjera hajt ti hedhim poshte keto qe solla une.Cka ketu per tu fyer?Kur une jam shprehur si anti islamik ti e din me ke te besh dhe po qe se nuk e perballon debatin me tolerance, mos merr pjese ne te.Une nuk kam urrejtje per muslimanet, ato jane pjese e perbashket e populit tim.Misioni im eshte te unifikojme fene, por dhe duke hedhe drite mbi ndodhite historike gjate Perandorise Osmane te bazuara ne dokumente origjinale te arshivave , ne do te mund ti japim pushtuesiit aq dashuri sa meriton , pra te pakten jo me shume se duhet.Nese dikush shperhet per shqiperine me nofken" Shqiperia Londineze"ai dallon se ka nje shtyse urrejtje per Londern qe ka  qene pjese ne copetimin e trojeve shqipetare.Por faktet po tregojne se ne u ndeshkuam sebashku me truqine si pjese e pa ndashme e saj , ashtu sic po tregojne dhe dokumentet.Lexo me poshte"Lidhja mbronte interesat e te gjithe muslimaneve ne ballkan"Pra ajo kerkonte ti kundervihej levizjes se popujve te tjere per liri.Ajo mbronte interesat e sulltanit , pra njihte perandorine.kishin percaktuar dhe nje plan luftarak.Atehere cfar pret ti .Une mendoj se ndeshkmin, pra coptimin.Pra per mua te interesuarit e lidhjes ato qe perfitonin prej saj gabuan.Po qe se ka ndonje ketu qe kete vendim te lidhjes ta argumentoje ndryshe le eshte i mirepritur.As ka per ti thene kush shka, as Bullgar as ruso greke tej.Ju mund te keni qendrimin tuaj per serbet, kroatet boshnjaket ,greket e mqedonasit sipas indroktinimit qe ju eshte bere por dhe sipas mardhenieve konkrete qe ju keni pase me to. Une kur analizoj nuk marr per baze rrjedhojen por shkakun qe na ben ne te ndjehemi armiqesore me njeritjetrin.Nese arrijme te zbulojme te verteten eshte me thjeshte per te riparuar gjenndejen ne te ardhmen 

*Bie në sy me të drejtë që anëtarët që morrën pjesë në Lidhje ishin të gjithë
muslimanë. Kjo kuptohet edhe në rastin e delegatëve shkodranë ku asnjë emër katoliku
nuk lexohet.Lidhja zhvilloi takimet e saj në datën 10 qershor 1878 në Xhaminë e Bajraklisë
dhe në medresenë e Mehmet Pashës në Prizren. Në Lidhje (Ittifak) erdhën edhe delegatë
nga Selaniku, Jenipazari dhe Sjenica.25 Në Prizren por edhe mbarë Kosovën, krijimi dhe
organizimi i Lidhjes u njoh me emrin e saj osman, Prizren Ittifaki apo Prizren Ittihadi.
Pas disa ditë bisedimesh më në fund në 18 qershor 1878 Lidhja botoi vendimet e saj
(Karar-Name) të cilat ishin si vijon:
1. Lidhja jonë është forumar me qëllim që të mos njohë asnjë qeveri tjetër përveç
Perandorisë Osmane dhe të mbrojë integritetin tokësor me të gjithë mjetet
2. Qëllimi ynë i lart është të mbrojmë të drejtën e lartmadhërisë së tij sulltanit,
sovranit tonë. Në do quajmë armiq të kombit (osman) dhe atdheut të gjithë ata që
kundërshtojnë dhe prishin qetësinë, ata që dobësojnë qeverinë dhe
bashkëpunëtorët e tyre. Në rast se turbulluesit nuk heqin dorë do i dëbojmë jashtë
shtetit
3. Ata delegatë të krahinave të tjera që duan të hynë në Lidhjen tonë do i pranojmë
me gëzim dhe regjistrojmë si miq të qeverisë dhe vendit
4. Në bazë të Sheriatit do të mbrojmë jetën, pasurinë dhe nderin edhe të atyre që nuk
janë muhamedanë, por janë besnikë, tamam si për veten tonë. Ndërsa kryengritësit
do ti dënojmë sipas fajit.
5. Të gjitha shpenzimet për luftëtarët që do të mbledhin krahinat do të rregullohen
dhe perballohen në bazë të dispozitave që do japim. Ndihmat që do na vinë nga
jashtë do ti pranojmë me kënaqësi.
6. Duke patur parasysh gjendjen e Ballkanit nuk do pranojmë në asnjë mënyrë fuqitë
e huaja në tokat tona.
Ne nuk do të njohim në asnjë mënyrë Bullgarinë dhe as duam t’ia dëgjojmë emrin;
edhe Serbia në rast se nuk na i dorëzon tokat me të mirë që na ka marrë, do të
22 Xhafer Belegu (1939), Lidhja e Prizrenit e veprimet e saje, 1878 – 1881, Tirane, fq. 17-18.
23 Eqrem bej Vlora, Kujtime – Vëllimi i parë 1885-1912, Tiranë, 2001, fq. 159
24 Noel Malcolm, Kosovo a short history, Harper Collins, 1999, fq. 222
25 Xhaferr Belegu (1939), op. cit., pp. 15 – 20
dërgojmë kundër saj një fuqi dhe t’ia marrim me pushkë. Edhe kundër Malit të Zi do
veprojmë në të njëjtën mënyrë.
7. Bashkatdhetarëve besnikë të qeverisë që kanë hyrë në Lidhjen tonë do ti japim
dorën dhe ndihmojmë sipas mundësisë.
8. Në rast se një krahinë ka probleme për të zbatuar vendimet, krahinat fqinje do ti
shkojnë në ndihmë
9. Kushdo që del nga Lidhja jonë, Zot na ruaj! Kushdo që spiunon, dhe vepron sipas
qejfit dhe dëgjon urdhërat e të parëve do të marrë dënimin që meriton.
10. Asnjë vendas i kujtdo krahine që do me dalë nga Lidhja, i çfarëdo feje qoftë nuk
do lejohet të shkojë as në Serbi e as në Mal të Zi. Në rast se shkon do njihet si
spiun dhe dënohet.
11. Kushdo që ka vënë në dispozicion të Lidhjes diçka dhe i shmanget detyrimit,
s’dëgjon urdhërat, sillet brutalisht apo bën ndonjë ç’nderim do të dënohet sipas
fajit.
12. Dërgimi i fuqive, thirrja dhe përdorimi i tyre do të bëhet sipas udhëzimeve të
përpiluara.
13. Për të zbatuar këto nene do ti jepet rëndësi korespondencës.
14. Është rënë dakort që qeveria nuk do hyjë në punët e Lidhjes dhe as Lidhja në
punët e saj; përndryshe ky do shihet si cënim i të drejtës.
15. Një kopje i këtij vendimi do i paraqitet çdo krahine dhe qyteti.
16. Në bazë të besës së lidhur nga burrat e patrembur të Shqipërisë së Veriut, Jugut
dhe Bosnjes, të atyre që kur kanë lindur nuk kanë njohur tjetër zanat por pushkën
dhe që për Din, Devlet dhe Vatan japin jetën, kanë zgjedhur Prizrenin si kryeqytet
të Lidhjes. 26
Sikur e themeluam këtë Lidhje edhe në të ardhmen nuk do durojmë tiranë që të
shtypin vendet tona. Bijtë tanë dhe bijtë e tyre do të jenë besnikë të Lidhjes dhe kush
largohet nga ajo do të konsiderohet sikur dikush që braktis Islamin dhe do mallkohet
dhe përbuzet nga ne. Ne obligohemi ti jemi besnik këtij vendimi me firmat tona (47
firma).27
Siç lexohet në pikën 4 por edhe në fund të Karar Namesë, Lidhja ishte një
organizatë që synonte të mobilizojë muslimanët ballkanas për vetëmbrojtje,
implementojë Sheriatin në të gjithë territorin e saj dhe shtrihet nga Bosnja deri në Jug
të Shqipërisë. Edhe pse ishte konceptuar si një Lidhje Pan-Islamike, ajo shquhet nga
toleranca për të krishterët ku në pikën 4 Lidhja zotohet që të mbrojë edhe jomuhamedanët.
Pas disa ditësh, kur me Lidhjen u bashkuan edhe qyteteve të tjera, ku vendosen
mbrojtjen e atdheut ushtarakisht, ajo përpiloi disa vendime të dyta që janë si vijon:
1. Asnjë krahinë nuk do të njohë ndonjë qeveri tjetër përveç asaj të Perandorisë
Osmane.2. Nëse Turqia nuk paraqitet dhe Kongresi i Berlinit nuk do të njohë të drejtat
tona mbi vendet e pushtuara nga Serbia dhe Mali i Zi, atëherë ne do rrokim armët
për ti ri-pushtuar.
3. Në qoftë se fuqitë tona do të mundin të çlirojnë vendet e pushtuara, atëherë do
të zbatohen masat e duhura.
26 kopjen origjinale në osmanisht të Karar-Namesë shihe në fund të shkrimit
27 Ibid. fq. 30 – 33 teksti është përshtatur në toskërisht nga varianti i përkthyer nga Xhaferr Belegu
4. E gjithë fuqia jonë do të përbëhet prej pesë ushtrishë: atyre të Shkodrës,
Shkupit, Kosovës, Jenipazarit dhe të Herzegovinës.
5. Ajo e Shkodrës do sulmojë Malin e Zi: oficerët dhe bajraktarët do të zgjidhen
nga populli.
6. Në Guci përveç vendësve do të dërgohen edhe 2000 nga Gjakova dhe Berana
dhe 1000 nga Peja.
7. Jenipazari përveç fuqisë që do të mbajë për mbrojtjen e vendit do të dërgojë
edhe 1000 në Kolashin.
8. Në Bjelopolje mjafton fuqia vëndase.
9. Në Prepolje, Kajnica, Tashlixhë dhe Foçë përveç fuqive të tyre, do të
dërgohen edhe 2000 të tjerë.
10. Për të ruajtur vijën Gracko – Trebinjë, përveç fuqisë së Herzegovinës, do të
ketë 10000 burra nga Sarajeva dhe këta sëbashku do të formojnë ushtrinë e
Herzegovinës.
11. Fuqia e Shkupit, Kosovës dhe Jenipazarit do të sulmojë Serbinë sipas
instruksioneve tona.
12. Në qoftë se armiku i kërcënohet njërës krahinë, komandanti i krahinës në
rrezik do të lajmëroj komandantët e tjerë që të marrin dijeni të gjithë dhe sulmohet
armiku.
13. Në rast se në luftën tonë kundër Malit të Zi, Serbia qëndron asnjanëse atëherë
fuqitë që janë caktuar për atë, kalojnë kundër Malit të Zi.
14. Në qoftë se si Mali i Zi ashtu edhe Serbia do të luftojnë kundër nesh atëherë
këto fuqi detyrohen të luftojnë burrërisht dhe me ngulm sipas besës që kemi
dhënë.
Këto dy vendime u nënshkruan nga përfaqësuesit e Prizrenit, Gjakovës, Pejës,
Gucisë, Jenipazarit, Sjenicës, Tashlixhës, Mitrovicës, Vuçiternit, Prishtinës, Gjilanit,
Shkupit, Tetovës, Kërçovës, Gostivarit, Dibrës së Madhe dhe Dibrës së Vogël.28
Siç shihet nga vendimet e Lidhjes, kuptohet që synimi i organizatorëve të saj ishte
mbrojtja e viseve të populluara nga muslimanët në Ballkan. Qofshin ata boshnjakë ose
shqiptarë.*

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Në ato kushte të vështira , natyrisht formulimet e Lidhjes kan mund të mos jen perfekte.

Po nuk më thua o kryqaliu Anesti55 sa kryqali i kam mbyt kta qe e paskan dashtaq shum turkun musliman?

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Anesti_55

> Në ato kushte të vështira , natyrisht formulimet e Lidhjes kan mund të mos jen perfekte.
> 
> Po nuk më thua o kryqaliu Anesti55 sa kryqali i kam mbyt kta qe e paskan dashtaq shum turkun musliman?
> 
> Kili
> 
> SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!


Une si "kryqli" kam numerue deri me sot 10.000.000 . Une quaj te "mbyt"si te vraret, si te dhunurit si te mashtruarit ne kembim te konvertimit e qe humben nderin, njelloj te gjithe ishin te vdekur.Nje njeri pa ndere ne nga anet tona i quajme te vdekur.Perderisa te vjen i huai e te ulet ne voter e te cnderon me gure e moter besoj se ska me i vdekur se behesh.Te gjallet ishin vetem ato qe i sherbenin Portese se Larte,si ps. Ali Pashe Tepelenliu,  Mehmet Aliu apo Esat Pasha te tre  injorante pa shkrim e kendim, pashallaret , bejleret dhe administratoret e larte apo guvernatoret ne sherbim te protes se larte.Por dhe te vdekurit nuk jane njolloj.Ps.muslimanet e sotem jane akoma te vdekur te gjalle.Do ti duhet dhe shume kohe pe te kuptuar se nuk jan turq por shqipetare dhe te krishtere te gjithe vellezer te nje gjaku.Shqipetaret musliman deri me sot ndjejne per vella Turkun e te tjere vellezer ne islam te botes arabe.Me pare do ti ti duhet me gjete vellain netylal t krishtere e me pas gjysherit e sergjysherit e keshtu ne vazhdim, ne kerkim te rigjetjes se fisit identitetit te tyre te vertete.Keto troje nuk e kan per ndere te kene mbi vete Hasane e Hysene, Mahmut e Murat,Ali e Baba Ali, por Gjon e Kastriot, Aleksander e, Kostandin Justinjan dhe Anastas, Pal e Martin, Pjeter e Bogdan.
Po mendoja ne keto momente ate terrroristin qe u arestua ne Durres, Artan Kristo, pas konvetimit ne musliman e Quajten Muhamed Abdulla.Pra Abdulla ja vune, se emrin e babait te vdekur nuk mund tja nderronin dot, fundja babai i perket anetareve te tjere te famijes te cilet nuk jane konvertuar. Abdulla do te thote -biri i zotit.Pra te jesh kopil.Keshtu i ndodhi te gjitheve disa kohe me pare, e une nuk di te them tjeter por per mua keto jane akoma te vdekur.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Pyetja ishte te shqiptarët të përkatsis islame , sa shqiptarë të krishter mbytën, PËR SHKAK SE ATA KAN QEN TË KRISHTER?

Sa shqiptarë , pa mar parasysh fen jan mbytur nga të krishter të huaj , pas Lidhjes së Prizrenit?

Mos më trego se cfarë kan bërë perandoria osmane ndaj nesh , ne ishim të okupuar më duket?!!!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Anesti_55

> Pyetja ishte te shqiptarët të përkatsis islame , sa shqiptarë të krishter mbytën, PËR SHKAK SE ATA KAN QEN TË KRISHTER?
> 
> Sa shqiptarë , pa mar parasysh fen jan mbytur nga të krishter të huaj , pas Lidhjes së Prizrenit?
> 
> Mos më trego se cfarë kan bërë perandoria osmane ndaj nesh , ne ishim të okupuar më duket?!!!
> 
> Kili
> 
> SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!





> Sa shqiptarë , pa mar parasysh fen jan mbytur nga të krishter të huaj , pas Lidhjes së Prizrenit?


Jo pak, por hajt e te gjejme shkakun.Luftrat jane pasoje.Por mos harro se per nja 400 vjet i ke shkerdhy nonen Greqise, serbise edhe vendeve te bregdetit Dallmat.Mos harro se vrave e preve nen turqi deri ne Egjypt, apo Persi.Ske cfar llogari kerkon.Ajo qe une kerkoj eshte qe te marrim nisma per ti vene kapak armiqesive.Besoj se mjaft gjera jane ne doren tone.Sot jemi me te lire se kurre.Perse behesh kaq i veshtire.Ne njeren ane me thua se akoma behet lufte fetare dhe ne anen tjeter shtrengohesh pas islamit nje fe kunder ne rajon e me tej ne europe ku bejme pjese.Ne njeren ane ndjehesh i okupuar nga pushtuesi turk dhe ne anen tjeter mban fene e tij dhe urrejtjen qe ai te ka fute ne shpirt per te krishteret deri dhe ato shqipetare.Eshte e vertete,leni hipokrizite.Ja si ti ben ironi me mua qe jam vellai yt ,as serb e as grek, me therret "Kryqali". S'eshte faji yt, por i softwarit qe te kane fute ne koke.Ti ndjen nje urrejtje pathollogjike per te krishteret, duke harruar se dikur te paret tuaj ,jo shume larg ,strgjyshi, i krishtere qe.






> Mos më trego se cfarë kan bërë perandoria osmane ndaj nesh , ne ishim të okupuar më duket?!!!


Natyrisht qe ty te duket, ndersa une them se ishim vertete dhe per saktesi mund te them se muslimanet shqipetare jane akoma te okupuar shpirterisht.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Jo Anesti 55 , jo nuk është ashtu si thua ti asesi!

Jemi vllezër sepse kemi një gjak .
Feja është si parti politike , mun ta ndrrosh sa her të duash , pa asnjëproblem. Gjakun nuk ke si ta ndrosh!

Ose nuk po më lexon , ose po vazhdontë provokosh , unë dhe njëhr po të them se feja e ime është SHQIPTARIA .

Sipas logjikes sate , shqiptarët e fes islame qenkan ende të okupuar shpirtërisht nga ish prandoria osmane ,atëher cfarë i thua vetit që je i okupuar nga krishterizmi qe 2000 vjet se?!!!

Unë nuk i urrej njerzit qe besojn në fe. Mendimi im është se njerzit në këtë shekull nuk kan nevoj për fe , e sidomos të urrejn njëri tjetrin deri në skajshmëri sepse kan fe të ndryshme.

Mendimet e mija mbi fen i kam dhënë në temat për fenë, dhe mendoj se atje duhesh të shkosh e të "shfryhesh" me ata që nuk i do. 

Edhe njëher po e përseris se më duket ke hy të provokosh me këtë temë.

*Lidhja e Prizrenit ishte zgjim kombëtar , pa marr parasysh se kush e udhëhoqi atë .*

Të vesh këtë zgjim kombëtar nën hijen e fesë është antikombëtare dhe jo e moralshme.

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUKFALET!

----------


## Anesti_55

> Jo Anesti 55 , jo nuk është ashtu si thua ti asesi!
> 
> Jemi vllezër sepse kemi një gjak .
> Feja është si parti politike , mun ta ndrrosh sa her të duash , pa asnjëproblem. Gjakun nuk ke si ta ndrosh!
> 
> Ose nuk po më lexon , ose po vazhdontë provokosh , unë dhe njëhr po të them se feja e ime është SHQIPTARIA .
> 
> Sipas logjikes sate , shqiptarët e fes islame qenkan ende të okupuar shpirtërisht nga ish prandoria osmane ,atëher cfarë i thua vetit që je i okupuar nga krishterizmi qe 2000 vjet se?!!!
> 
> ...





> Jemi vllezër sepse kemi një gjak .
> Feja është si parti politike , mun ta ndrrosh sa her të duash , pa asnjëproblem. Gjakun nuk ke si ta ndrosh!


Jane fete si partite?Kjo do te ishte cudija me e madhe qe do te me zenin veshet.Partia eshte vetem nje grupim interesash, dhe kur keto interesa nuk te puqen ti largohesh prej saj. Ketu fillon dhe mbaron partia.
Ndoshte e ke fjalen per komunismin?Komunizmi ishtei ngjashem me fene, dhe ajo kishte nje prijs te pa zevendesueshem, dhe ajo kishte nje manifest( apoKuran e bibel)ne baze te cilit do te formoheshe, dhe ajo ishte kunder qverive demokratike,  pra e njeta gje si ne vendet monoteiste.
I dashtun feja plus atedheun eshte Kombi.Keshtu i tha Muzakaj bijeve te vet, kur emigruan ne Itali._"Te humbasesh atedheun , nje dite do te shkoshe e do ta gjesh ate,Te humbasesh fene i ke humbur te dyja ke humbe atedheun ,ke humbur  identitetin, fisin tend , dhe kete se gjen me kurre. " Dhe sot vijne verdalle nipat dhe mbesat e Ismail Qemalit, te gjene qofte emrin dhe mbiemrin e gjysherve, lere me per te gjete fisin.Pra behesh kopil, merr per baba abdullain behesh bastard, nje qen rruge pa zot.Sote ne boten e qyteteruar dhe qente kane zyre regjistrimi qe dhe ato te mos humbasin fisin.Prandaj po the se feja eshte si partia e gjinushit  sorry ,replika nuk mund te vazhdoje.




> *Lidhja e Prizrenit ishte zgjim kombëtar , pa marr parasysh se kush e udhëhoqi atë .*


Lidhja e prizrenit nuk ishte zgjim.Nuk  eshte zgjim nese organizohesh te mbrosh te njetat pozita.Pra te njohesh Portene e larte , te luftosh per Sulltanin , apo te ngrihesh e te mbrosh te drejtat e muslimaneve ne ballkanin perendimore.Ishte nje levizje islamikesh e inicuar nga Porta e Larte.Po,vertete, lojtaret me reputacion ishin nje pjese e patrioteve shqipetare.Dhe nese bejme ndonje gabim pa dashur, ne cenimin e kesaj lidhje muslimane , nuk eshte ndonje mekat, pasi ajo u keq interpretua ne histori nga akadmiket, per te sjelle shembuj pozitive ne hoistorine shqipetare, per te na mbushe mendjen se dhe shqipetaret kerkuan te bejne si te tjeret . pra te ngrihen per te luftuar pushtuesin turk.U vertetua se te pakten  ne kete kohe kjo nuk ndodhi.Se dyti Fuqite e Medha nuk e njohen kerkesen e Lidhjes, por e konsideruan ate nje perpjekje e turqise per te ruajtur sundimet e veta.Pra ktu nuk kemi te bejme me te njeten solm qe ju be figures kombetare Gjergjit te Kastrioteve.
Zgjim mund te konsiderosh tendencen e Mirdites per tu shkepute nga perandorija dhe per te qendruar ne vete,mund te te jap dhe shembuj per kete.
Per pyetjen tjeter ti cilen ti e ke te zorshme ta formulosh ne shqip.Ti kerkon te dishe dick te thene troc se si kane qene mardheniet mes muslimaneve dhe te krishtereve ne perandori?
Po te jap nje fragment  te rromanit "Te jetosh ne ishull."

Ju jetoni ne nje ishull pa e ditutur filloi te fliste Isaku .Ishulltaret jane njerez te vetmuar dhe  vetmija i ka bere te nendojne.Ato kane vetem nje qellim qe te shpetojne ishullin e tyre  nga stuhite dhe  pushtuesit..Per tja arritu rkesaj ato perdornin c’do dredhi dhe kur dhe dredhite nuk pinin uje ato perdornin luften.Por lufta eshte arma e fundit qe perdornin  pasi i kne afruar  te huajve paqen,qetesine,strehim dhe menyren e tyre te jeteses.Ka shume udhetare qe thone se njerzit e ishujve jane mikprites.Ne fakt kjo eshte nje dredhi qe ato e kane persosur me mijra vjet,per te shpetuar ate pak toke qe kane nga piratet dhe deti..Ishulltaret kane nje rregull.Ato ti pranojne  te huajt  dhe njerezit qe vijne nga deti ,vetem nese keto mesojne notin.Pas notit ato u mesojne te huajve peshkimin,pastaj u mesojne site ndertojne varka me vela dhe anije,pastaj si te  gatuajne peshkun,pastaj site ngrene nje dige per te zbutur egrsine e detit qe kafshon ishullin dhe pastaj se si te ushehen ne dimer me durim dhe pastaj sesi  gjete veres te ruajne  ushqim per dimrin tjeter..kur ihuaji i ka mesuar te gjitha keto ai  pa e kuptuar eshte bere nje ishulltar iri qe si te tjeret dhe ky mendon si te ruaj  ishullin e vet, duke perdorur mjeshterine  qe imesuan te paret e vet..Voskopoja eshte nje ishull i krishtere,i cili i  ka shpetura  deri sot  pushtimit duke perdorur keto dredhi.Muslimanet ketu jane site huajt .Ne qoftese i sulmon ,ato do te sulmojne  sepse detii ka hedhur ne kete ishull dhe ato skane se si te kthehen me prapa.Luften e fiton me kollaj  ai qe don te shkaterroje sesa ai qe do te mbroje..Te shkaterrosh eshte me lehte dhe prandaj Turqit kane pase vetem fitore ne tokat tona. Njeriu  qe mbron eshte i kujdesshem si ne ,sepse ai nuk do qe duke luftuar kalldermet te prishen,te digjen shtepite,kishat te zbrazen,te vidhen pasurite.Ai qe shkaterron nuk mendon keto ,pasi ai ska asnje ndjenje per  token qe ka vendosur te pushtoje.E do me cdo kusht ate toke, me shtepi pa shtepi ,me kisha e pa kisha, me njerez dhe pa to.Ne qofte se do te vazdojme luften dashurija  qe kemi per qytetin ,per c’do gure e sokak,ku jemi rritur dhe jemi bere burra,do te na beje me te dobet. Muslimanet nuk kane akoma dashuri per Voskopojen  dhe jane gati te shkaterrojne c’do gje  vetem te mbeten ketu .Ata e dine se nje qytet i djegur  dhe i shkaterruar eshte me  mire se nje mal apo fushe nga kane ardhur,e qe i duhet te kthehen nese humbasin luften.Per te shpetuar ishullin duhet ti mesojme te huajve  te sillen si ne..duhet ti bindim ato se do ti ndajme pasurite dhe artin tone me to.Ne ket menyre femijet e tyre do te rriten duke shkuar ne shkolla ,do te mesojne se toka eshte  ushqim i trupit,dhe perendija burim i shpirtit,do te mesojne zanatet tona... E kur ti kene mesuar te gjitha  keto ,ato nuk dote kene me interes te shkaterrojne qytetin e tyre ,perkundrazi do luftojne bashke me ne per ta mbrojte  se keshtu do te ruajne shtepite e pasurite e tyr.E shoh qe do tju dukete pa denje por une i shofqe tani diten kur muslimanet do te mbrojne kishat tona.. Femijet  e tyre qe do te jene ngrohur si zogjte nen levozhgen e vezes se pashkes dhene vere kryqet e kishave dotu bejne hije ,pleqeve te perveluar nga vapa.
Muslimanet e voskopojes jane akoma si te huaj ne ishull.Jane te eger te  hutuar dhe te uritur.Vetem nje gje nuk  mund te pranojne ata te kthehen mbrapa duke  rrezikuar te zhyten ne thellesine e detit.Ne qoftese i japim per te ngrene ,i jep nje strehe,dhe i meson notin,ato do te zbuten dhe  dote punojne per te pasur ato qe i kemi dhe ato nuk i kane, sepse nuk mund ti sillnin nga deti. nuk mund ti sillnin nga deti.
*Por ka dhe dicka tjeter .Muslimanet e voskopojes jane shqipetare sic jemi dhe ne.Gjysherit e tyre kane qene te krishtere,por fashatrat e tyre ku kane jetuar nuk kane pasur pasurine e Voskopojes dhe prandaj u bene musklimane  duke besuar se islami do tu sillte at qe u mungonte..*Sot jane me  te varfer por nuk mund te kthehen me mbrapa  sepse islami eshte shteti dhe shteti eshte ushtria dhe ushtria eshte forca dhe forca eshte trupi dhe trupi eshte shpirti dhe shpirti eshte islami.Ata jane muslimane por akoma nuk jane turq.Ne qoftese ishulltaret do ti zbonin  te huajt ,ata e dininse piratet do ti merrnin ata dhe bashke me to do te vinin te pushtonin ishullin..........*Keshtu kane gabuar  shume burra te mencur para nesh,pa e kuptuar se duke i quajtur turq  shqipetaret muslimane ,ne fakt i kane hedhur ato si arme ne duart e turqeve.Me ato duar turqit kane  pushtuar fshatrat dhe qytetet tona..Ne te vertete shqipetaret luftuan kunder shqipetareve,dhe  njera pale besontese lufteonte kunder turqeve dhe pala tjeter ngushellohej se luftonte kunder grekeve.Kesisoj nuk ka mbetur asnje pellembe shqiperi ,kujdo qe fitonte i thohej se fitoi si turk dhe kujdo qe humbete i thohej qe humbi ngaqe ishte grek.*


Merrni nje cope leter dhe griseni ne cope te vogla,tashti ato qe keni neper duar jane fragmente te nje letre.Letra ne teresine esaje ishte shuma e te gjitha ve atyre fragmenteve,e ju nderkaq keni kryer nje ndarje.Edhe shpirti mund te ndahet po njelloj,individualisht.Kjo nenkupton se ai mund te manifestoje ne shume pjese te tij ne nje numer te pa fundemin dividesh ku cdo njeri prej tyre te permbaje thelbin e se teres.
Ja pese secili prej nesh eshte shpirt e tersia e shpirtit nuk e humb aspak thelbin e vet pse u bashkenda ne pjese.
. Fragmente nga rromani "të jetosh ne ishull"(faqe 102)
Nga këto fragmentedo tekuptoni permbajtjen e rromanit dhe pa e lexuar atë.

-Ka treind vjet qe turqit i detyrojne shqipetaet me shpate dhe taksa qe te tradhetojne krishterimin.Sa familje shqipetaresh kanë paguar taksen e gjakut,devshirmene dhe kanenisur djente e mitur jenicere ne ushtrine osmane?Sa familje te tjera detyrohen te paguajne te dhjetën e te korrurave te tyr për harac,qe të mos bëhen turq?Sa te tjerë paguajne taksen e tokes ,Xhizvene,te cilën taksidaret ua rrejepin te krishtereve?A mund te mohosh se te krishtereve nuk u merret parasysh padia tek kadiu musliman?A mund te mohosh se familjet e krishtera duhet te japin femijen peng qe turqit ti besojnë atyre dhe kjo quhet taksa e sinqeritetit?A mund te mohosh se qe nga Shkodra ne Elbasan tregetareve te krishtere nuk i lejohet te hapin dyqan ne pazaret e qytetit?A mund te mohosh ti se fashatareve te krishtere ne Vlore u grabiten tokat nga bejleret muslimane?A mund te mohosh ti se vajzat e krishtera detyrohen te vendosin ferexhene qe dhjetë vjeç ndryshe nuk i lejohet te dalin ne rrugë?A e di ti se ne Berat një grua e krishtere qe nuk mban perce dhe nuk i mban duart te mbledhura kur ecën,denohet si e perdale ngaburrat muslimane?A e di ti se titujt dhe gradat i jepen vetëm muslimaneve megjithëse te krishteret jetojne ne te njëjtën perandori me ta?A e di ti se sa familje te mëdha shqipetare ne këto dyqind vjet u detyruan te nderronin fenë s ndryshe do të humbisnin gradat dhe ofiqet e tyre sebashku me pronat?A e di ti se pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut sulltan Murati nxorri një dekret qe tegjithe shqipetaret te bëheshin synet me pahir për te lare sipas tij tradhetine e Skenderbeut?A e di se para disa vitesh një prift ne Mirdite u kap dhe kur nuk pranoi te bëhej musliman u denua me vdekje?A e di ti se turqit i japin te drejtë vetes te shajne si të duan Krishtin ,por po u shave Muhamedin te djegin te gjallë siç bene me një te krishtere ne Korce?A e din ti se ci ndodhi Gjergjit ne Janine?Gjergji ishte sherbetor tek një efendi i pasur.Puna e tij ishte qe ti mbante te zotit cibukun dhe rrogozin e faljes.Kur i zoti shkonte ne xhami te falej Gjergji rrinte tek dera sepse te krishteret nuk lejoheshin te hynin brenda.Efendiu qe e therriste Gjergjin Mustafa,ne sytë e muslimaneve një ditë i kerkoi ta fuste ne xhami dhe ky nuk pranoi,por efendiu e futi me force.Kur e moren vesht muslimanet e tjerë u bene si te terbuar, se e quajten si fyerje ndaj islamit.Gjergjin e burgosen dhe e torturuan për tu bërë musliman por ai nuk pranoi dhe vdiq nga torturat,por dhimbja e tij nuk mbaron këtu, sepse turqit kerkuan qe fëmijët e tij te bëheshin musliman,por gruaja e tij nuk pranoi dhe qe ti shpetonte ,deklaroi se fëmijët nuk i kishte me Gjergjin.dhe natyrisht kopilet nuk meritojnë te bëhen muslimane,apo jo?*Kështu shpetuan fëmijët e shkrete për te ruajtur fenë e tyre duke humbur babane dhe nderin e nenes se pa perlyer.Ja pra përse u be Ibrahimi musliman.*
(Faqe 104)-1-Të krishteret nuk duhet te ndertojne kisha ne territorin musliman.te krishtret duhet te mbajnë dyert hapur për muslimanet dhe ti strehojne ato falas deri ne tre ditë.te krishteret duhet ti lirojne vendin muslimaneve kur këto janë te pranishem.Ato nuk duhet te mbajnë rroba apo zbukurime të njëjta me ato te muslimaneve.Ato nuk duhet te përdorin emra musliman.Ato nuk duhet te ecin mbi kuaj me shale e kapister.Nuk duhet te mbajnë shpate,shigjeta harqe apo Nuk duhet te mbajnë kurrë unaze me gurë te cmuarar.Nuk duhet te shesin vere dhe të mos e  pine atë ne mexhlis.Nuk duhet te blejne shtepi ne lagjet e muslimaneve.Nuk duhet te varrosin te vdekurit ne varrezat e muslimaneve.Të krishteret nuk duhet te ankohen kur kanë fatkeqësi apo te derdhin lote kur i vdesin te afermit.Ata duhet te rrine ne këmbë kur te paguajne taksen dhe taksidari duhet te rrije ulur.Rruga e lagjes se te krishterit duhet te jetë e ngushtë.I krishteri duhet te beje një shenjë ne deren e shtepise ne mënyrë qe njerzit ta njohin dhe të mos luten për te.Kalifi nuk u mjaftua me kaq por i dha te drejtë çdo muslimani te vriste te krishterin qe sipas tij i kishte shkelur këto rregulla.Perese nuk behesh një ditë i krishter qe te shijosh parajsen e Kalifit, Omar?Nejse ti nuk ke kaq shum shije por më thuaj tani përse u be Ibrahimi musliman?......Duke folur Araniti kishte nxjerre nga poshte velenxes dhe doren tjetër dhe Ali Tepelena pa unazen e Halil Patrones qe ia shtypte rrudhat mbi lekuren e gishtit......
 E mjaft deri ketu se me lodhe.Mire u ndigjofhim

----------

